# Big Creek Baptist Church



## carver (Aug 14, 2015)

Big Creek Baptist Church


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 14, 2015)

Pretty shot - pretty little church tucked back into the trees!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 14, 2015)

Beautiful B&W!


----------



## carver (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks Dennis and Christy,This church is where my people are buried in the mountains,I'm going back when the fall color change starts.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 14, 2015)

FANTASTIC job carver


----------



## carver (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks Mike


----------



## rip18 (Aug 16, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice memories stirred by that pic. Used to go there when visiting my old friends Herman Long & family. Can any of you remember singing out of hymnals with shaped notes? Many moons ago.
Shot many tree rats up the ridge from that church.


----------



## carver (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks Carl, my people are buried in the church cemetery, this church is about 4 miles from my cabin.I'm going to get a picture of the church with the changing leaves, judging by the temps this morning,it won't be long.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Sep 14, 2015)

Great shot...


----------



## carver (Sep 14, 2015)

Sea dawg1978 said:


> Great shot...



Thanks Sea dawg, BTW Carl I know Herman too.


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 21, 2015)

The Longs are good people.

Wife and I honeymooned in their old log homestead back up the hill from the brick house....long before they redid the road and the campground was built. Used to tube the river from there just to reach the big trout and small mouths down river (back before "tubing" got to be a thing).

Hey, if you're up this weekend, come on over to Trackrock Campgrounds and get entertained with some anvil music.


----------



## carver (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for the invite Carl but i'll have to pass I've got a camp work day this weekend,but i'll try and make one of your meetings.
The first time I met Herman,he and Frank Weeks were looking for the old Tilley grave site (it had been covered by planted pines) the site of the original graves were found using satellites,here's the modern  markers, the old graves were just marked with rocks


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 22, 2015)

Pop and I always figured the stones were markers. Passed them many times heading up the ridge.
Herman was a walking history book, always told interesting stories.


----------

